# Making the best of an odd shape



## bmac28 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## bmac28 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm running a 5.2 system with the following equipment: 
Epson 5010e projector 
D-Lite fixed screen 
Onkyo PR-SC886 
Emotiva UMC-200(not connected) 
Cinenova Cinema Grande 7 
5 Paradigm Studio 20 v.4 
Epik Empire sub 
Outlaw LFM-1 
Mac Mini 
Apple TV 
Samsung 40" LED TV 
Samsung BLURAY player 
I would like to upgrade to the SVS PB-13 ultra. 
Any ideas on ways to improve my system would be appreciated .


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

This room looks great. You've done well with a difficult space. 

If I was to try any changes I would play with the placement of the front speakers. This could include pulling them out from the wall a tad, toeing them in, or tilting up or down as needed (up for the center channel). 

REW and room treatments would be a close second on my list after that.


----------



## bmac28 (Jan 18, 2014)

I wasn't sure about toeing them in more, but I'll give it a shot. I've done an REW on the subs and I have a dip around 40hz, but I don't think the Onkyo will allow for the changes.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fwiw, my onkyo 808 allows for manual EQ. According to my manual, it can be used with audyssey, and the sub channel hits 25hz, 40, 63, 100, and 140. The eq's are available for all channels up to 16khz. 
Spending time to adjust toe in is very much worth the effort. Nice room btw.


----------



## Dopen71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice setup!


----------



## bmac28 (Jan 18, 2014)

The speakers are toed!


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Thoughts?


----------



## bmac28 (Jan 18, 2014)

It didn't hurt; I only watched one movie and it was new. I'll listen to some more familiar stuff later on this week.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I just saw your pics. Thanks for sharing.

What kind of chairs are you using for your front
row?

What about your remote, is that an ipad or some other
solution?

I too have an odd shaped room and am using the ubiquitous 
Ikea Poangs for 3 chairs in the front. But I am always looking
for something to upgrade them to.


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice setup. Love the look of the room and the option to watch the tv instead if you don't want to turn the projector on.


----------

